# The Ammo Thread



## LimaPanther (Nov 2, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> I can't find any ammo in stock around locally...online looks empty as well. If anyone knows or a source for 5.56 or .40SW, let me know...I have a friend that's interested.


Have you gone on line and checked Cheaper Than Dirt? They normally carry plenty of ammo but I have noticed their prices have gone way up.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> Have you gone on line and checked Cheaper Than Dirt? They normally carry plenty of ammo but I have noticed their prices have gone way up.


Thanks.  I hadn't checked them out prior to your post but just did and, yeah, they're prices are pretty silly right now.


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 2, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> Have you gone on line and checked Cheaper Than Dirt? They normally carry plenty of ammo but I have noticed their prices have gone way up.



Cheaper Than Dirt is hated by the community for their price gouging. 



Blizzard said:


> Thanks.  I hadn't checked them out prior to your post but just did and, yeah, they're prices are pretty silly right now.



www.ammoseek.com --> filter out your caliber, then compare the stock with per round price.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Cheaper Than Dirt is hated by the community for their price gouging.


Fuck those cunts. $100 p-mags when guys were scrambling to get just “one”.  

I learned my lesson though, I’ll never have to panic buy again.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fuck those cunts. $100 p-mags when guys were scrambling to get just “one”.
> 
> I learned my lesson though, I’ll never have to panic buy again.


Yeah, I wasn't thinking when I went to the range last night.  

My club does have ammo, just not in bulk quantity and I have in my mind that's the only way to buy, because, well it is. :)  

Fortunately, I did find another 80 rounds of .40 in my closet, so that made me feel a little better.  I also have a little 5.56 left but I can't go to the range until I find more.  Some of the ammo prices I'm seeing are just ridiculous....maybe that's the new norm?


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Cheaper Than Dirt is hated by the community for their price gouging.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ammoseek.com --> filter out your caliber, then compare the stock with per round price.


Good site.  Thanks!


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 2, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Fake news  ...or it took them less than 2 sec. to do because they probably don't have anything in stock.
> 
> I can't find any ammo in stock around locally...online looks empty as well. If anyone knows or a source for 5.56 or .40SW, let me know...I have a friend that's interested.



Cheaper Than Dirt can FOAD. 

SG Ammo - prices are dramatically above normal, but Sam was one of the last to jack up prices and has done a pretty good job of communicating what he has, what's coming, etc.  He's only got JHP for 40, but has quite a bit of 5.56 at approximately 85-150 cpr.
223 Remington / 5.56mm NATO Ammo | SGAmmo.com
40 Cal Pistol Ammunition | SGAmmo.com

TargetSports is also pretty good, good at getting alerts out and (when they have it) case volume ships for free (shipping - particularly a somewhat-heavy case of ammo - can occasionally significantly elevate the cost)
No 556, but 40 S&W FMJ at 60 cpr.
Federal American Eagle 40 S&W Ammo 155 Grain FMJ

LuckyGunner is worth keeping an eye on, but I've never found a deal on there that wasn't beaten by either of the first two.  I'm not above paying a higher price if Chris has the ammo I need in stock.
LuckyGunner.com


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 2, 2020)

Would love a good lead on primers. I have someone interested in my Dillon 1050 Super. If I sell it I'll place an order for a Mark 7.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2020)

Totentanz said:


> Cheaper Than Dirt can FOAD.
> 
> SG Ammo - prices are dramatically above normal, but Sam was one of the last to jack up prices and has done a pretty good job of communicating what he has, what's coming, etc.  He's only got JHP for 40, but has quite a bit of 5.56 at approximately 85-150 cpr.
> 223 Remington / 5.56mm NATO Ammo | SGAmmo.com
> ...


Thanks.  At least they have something in stock.  

Up until yesterday, I had a pretty good supply so I hadn't shopped in a while. I heard prices were jumping and inventories running out but didn't give it a ton of consideration.  Now I wish I had.  Sticker shock is an understatement.  Hopefully, some of the supplies are replenished  soon after the election.


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2020)

The place to discuss ammo buying, types, deals, etc.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Fortunately, I did find another 80 rounds of .40 in my closet,


I might have some .40 in my safe, maybe some “defense” rounds too.  I’ll let you know and work out a way to get it to you. 
(I sold my .40 pistols, just couldn’t hit anything with them)


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 2, 2020)

I need to get in my storage locker that the movers packed like a sardine can, and everyone I know has been busy (not sure the fuck how) for the month. Movers left my ammo in there when I told them not to do such. Guess I'll find a moving company this week to help.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 2, 2020)

I think the best option for people is to try and get a group to order in bulk from one of their brands distributor. That’s what I do outside of the ambassador program I’m in and I know that my ammo costs are down materially if I just calculate the ammo paid for.  If you can get to at least pallet pricing(96 flats) that’s a big step, if you give lead time so they can calculate out a container you will get closer to cost.

The only guys I know who have lower costs are those who self loaded for years now and have inventory on inventory of casing/primers/powder/etc and are somewhat immune to pricing differences.

FWIW trying to get common rounds right now I’m being told there isn’t really a good timetable on delivery. I know a few guys that have 4-5 figure round count orders that haven’t been delivered since July.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 3, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I might have some .40 in my safe, maybe some “defense” rounds too.  I’ll let you know and work out a way to get it to you.
> (I sold my .40 pistols, just couldn’t hit anything with them)


That's great if you're looking to get rid of it, I'm sure we can work something out to make it worth your trouble. 😁


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 6, 2020)

5.56 in stock.

Winchester 5.56x45mm M855 WM855150 62 Grain Full Metal Jacket Green Tip 150 Rounds


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 6, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> 5.56 in stock.
> 
> Winchester 5.56x45mm M855 WM855150 62 Grain Full Metal Jacket Green Tip 150 Rounds


Unfortunately, green tip is a no-go at the range.


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 6, 2020)

If primers were in stock, I'd think about getting one of these.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 6, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Unfortunately, green tip is a no-go at the range.



Is that your local range or a wider restriction? My family has land close by, so I can shoot what I want to roughly 300m


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 6, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Is that your local range or a wider restriction? My family has land close by, so I can shoot what I want to roughly 300m


Local range restrictions.  If I still had access to some land, then no problem.


----------



## EightEightFive (Nov 9, 2020)

For those of you around NC- Defender Ammunition is out of Raeford. I always pick up in person, but I believe they ship as well. $20 / box for reman 115gr 9mm and $24/ box for new 115gr 9mm. Subscribe to the text updates!


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 19, 2020)

Those looking for ammo, I've heard from some retailers that they are receiving inventory but are holding for Black Friday.  So, maybe keep an eye out for that...first come, first serve. :/


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 23, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Those looking for ammo, I've heard from some retailers that they are receiving inventory but are holding for Black Friday.  So, maybe keep an eye out for that...first come, first serve. :/


That would be good news.  For me, the primer situation is just now stabilizing, but it’s still difficult when I want to buy the occasional factory box.  Let’s hope that retailers open up their hearts so that we can open up our wallets!


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 23, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> That would be good news.  For me, the primer situation is just now stabilizing, but it’s still difficult when I want to buy the occasional factory box.  Let’s hope that retailers open up their hearts so that we can open up our wallets!


Eh? I just looked last week and 1000ct boxes have a starting bid at $200. Basically, I have $3000 in primers on me.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 23, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Eh? I just looked last week and 1000ct boxes have a starting bid at $200. Basically, I have $3000 in primers on me.


I watch r/gundeals for primers as they come up.  I’ve been able to get about 12k in the past few weeks for just a little above retail price.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2020)

Not a lot of good options for ammo here in NY.  I don't even think WalMart sells it here anymore.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Not a lot of good options for ammo here in NY.  I don't even think WalMart sells it here anymore.


*Seems about right. A Google search could not even get Google to “auto complete”

After pressing “return”, you get this warning:*





*Meanwhile in MN you still get pages of gun stores to choose from....*


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *Seems about right. A Google search could not even get Google to “auto complete”
> 
> After pressing “return”, you get this warning:*
> 
> ...


The last time I lived here, I went to the WalMart to buy ammo.  It was ensconced in the back near the auto center, you kind of had to know where it was to even know it was there.  Once I finally found someone to help me, they insisted on my showing a concealed carry permit before they would sell me any ammo (who concealed-carries a 12 gauge?)  Well, I don't have a NY pistol permit.  I showed them my expired CT one and that was apparently good enough.  I don't think that stores sells ammo at all anymore.


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Not a lot of good options for ammo here in NY.  I don't even think WalMart sells it here anymore.



Reminds me of that meme, "If Biden get elected, nothing changes. I either buy my guns in a retail store or in a parking lot."

Same same for NY ammo. ;)


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 22, 2020)

Was able to pick up a 200 round box of 5.56, 55-gr at a local retailer tonight for $90.  It's Winchester White Box, not my favorite but better than virtual rounds and I wasn't gouged on the price.  Limit one box per customer.

It wasn't on the shelf, they had it in the backroom. I called to check availability before stopping by.  May try to grab another box tomorrow.  

Still no handgun ammo to be found.


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 22, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> It wasn't on the shelf, they had it in the backroom. I called to check availability before stopping by.  May try to grab another box tomorrow.


Considering thats cheaper than the going rate of 9mm, I'd have friends grab one for me too.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2020)

Totentanz said:


> Cheaper Than Dirt can FOAD.
> 
> SG Ammo - prices are dramatically above normal, but Sam was one of the last to jack up prices and has done a pretty good job of communicating what he has, what's coming, etc.  He's only got JHP for 40, but has quite a bit of 5.56 at approximately 85-150 cpr.
> 223 Remington / 5.56mm NATO Ammo | SGAmmo.com
> ...


I feel like lucky gunner in the past 5 years has gone down the shitter with stock and price.


----------

